# Can not Undervolt my I9 10980hk on Laptop



## yunoproia (May 5, 2020)

I can't find any way to Undervolt CPU i9 10980hk on my  MSI GE75 Raider laptop.
I have tried Intel XTU but Voltage Offset is grey.






I use Throttlestop but the Voltage offset is not applied for CPU core, CPU Cache, intel GPU and I turned on it .
Forgive my bad English.
Please help me.


----------



## unclewebb (May 5, 2020)

Under volting and turbo ratio limit adjustments have been locked out on your computer.  

When you are in the BIOS, some MSI laptops have a trick that lets you access some additional settings. Try this keyboard combo.

Right Shift + Right CTRL + Left ALT + F2 

If this does not work, hunt around some MSI forums for the magic key combo for your laptop.

If you get into this magic menu, have a look for XTU support or something similar and enable that. These CPUs can still be voltage controlled.  It is up to the BIOS to enable this feature. The most recent version of ThrottleStop will read this lock bit and show you FIVR Control - Locked if this feature is locked.






						ThrottleStop 875 b4.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




Sometimes something simple like a sleep - resume cycle will unlock and enable voltage control.


----------



## yunoproia (May 6, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Under volting and turbo ratio limit adjustments have been locked out on your computer.
> 
> When you are in the BIOS, some MSI laptops have a trick that lets you access some additional settings. Try this keyboard combo.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I did it
My max CPU undervolt is 80mv, higher will crash.


----------



## oinkypig (May 6, 2020)

perhaps its the CPU cache that is limiting you to 80mW. Try lowering the CPU core instead, if you can ever manage to get 8.70.6 throttlestop to function again.


----------



## will1234go (May 15, 2020)

you can not undervolt the new 10th gen CPUs because of the new plunderVolt vulnerability check it out here https://plundervolt.com/ the underVolt is disabled and you need to check if your laptop manufacturer has the intel xtu option in the advanced section of the bios this applies to 6th 7th 8th 9th 10th gen Intel CPUs but undervolting is only disabled on the 10th gen⚠ ( Do this At your own Risk)⚠ (Warning)⚠



yunoproia said:


> I can't find any way to Undervolt CPU i9 10980hk on my  MSI GE75 Raider laptop.
> I have tried Intel XTU but Voltage Offset is grey.
> 
> View attachment 153895
> ...


you can not undervolt the new 10th gen CPUs because of the new plunderVolt vulnerability check it out here https://plundervolt.com/ the underVolt is disabled and you need to check if your laptop manufacturer has the intel xtu option in the advanced section of the bios this applies to 6th 7th 8th 9th 10th gen Intel CPUs but undervolting is only disabled on the 10th gen⚠ ( Do this At your own Risk)⚠ (Warning)⚠


----------

